# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Chaetodon xanthurus

## Diogo Lopes

*Chaetodon xanthurus*

Família: Peixes-borboleta
Alimentação: Dieta variada 
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 14 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 200 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) - 4
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 3
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 3

----------

